# Tutorial openvpn on 10.3 bsd



## Ependi Silalahi (Aug 25, 2016)

Can someone point me to a good link on how to setup OpenVPN on FreeBSD 10.3?
I have searched but no luck.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2016)

Any tutorial will do just fine, it doesn't matter if it's running on Linux, FreeBSD 9 or FreeBSD 10.3. OpenVPN is OpenVPN so it's configured exactly the same way. The only thing that might differ between Linux and FreeBSD is the actual location of the configuration files.


----------



## Ependi Silalahi (Aug 25, 2016)

I have done Debian 8.5 but FreeBSD has different path that's confused me.


----------



## xavi (Aug 26, 2016)

Ependi Silalahi said:


> Can someone point me to a good link on how to setup OpenVPN on FreeBSD 10.3?



Not specifically for 10.3, but there's always the OpenVPN tutorial on the BSDNow website.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2016)

Ependi Silalahi said:


> I have done Debian 8.5 but FreeBSD has different path that's confused me.


On FreeBSD all ports use /usr/local/etc/ as a base compared to everything in /etc/ as is common on Linux. For OpenVPN the configuration is in /usr/local/etc/openvpn.


----------

